# Keeping pup from jumping on the couch.



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> ...but I just want to know if what I'm currently doing is correct, or if there is a better way to go about it.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, scoot over....


just kidding :


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That's what I was thinking! Sounds like you're doing it right, just be calm and matter of fact when you ask her to get off so she knows you're not playing. My couch has loose pillows, so I would just pile those on top of the seat if we were not going to be in the room. It seemed to keep the dogs off. She's a baby, she'll get it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

moverking said:


> Yes, scoot over....
> 
> 
> just kidding :


Trust me, it is VERY tempting to let her get up on the couch with me, but this is something I truly want her to learn for when I bring her to other people's homes. 

I like the pillow idea - for Carmella we would put newspaper on the couches b/c the sound scared her, but every time Flora sees a newspaper she tries to eat it, so I don't think that will work. Pillows it is!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes just be consistent. It is much easier to stop it before it starts and they get used to it we found out the hard way! Asia will still go up on the couch occassionally when we are not looking. All it takes now is to point to the floor and she sighs loudly and gets off with a sad look.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I've always had good luck using the shake can method. Put about 5 pennies in an empty coffee can. Every time she tries to jump up, shake the can and say no! We got to the point where we could just place the can on the couch and Jester would steer clear. Because of this, he never learned how to jump up on furniture. As he has gotten older, he knows that the only piece of furniture he is allowed on is our old futon in the basement and sometimes I still have to help him up on it!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If you really don't care if she gets on YOUR furniture but just want her to learn she can't be on ther people's.... She can learn the difference!
My goldens are allowed on the furniture at our house and our middle daughter's. But the other daughter doesn't. The boys know the difference.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmmm.... Loose pillows. In the way of a dog....

I've committed that crime, and paid for it dearly 





bwoz said:


> That's what I was thinking! Sounds like you're doing it right, just be calm and matter of fact when you ask her to get off so she knows you're not playing. My couch has loose pillows, so I would just pile those on top of the seat if we were not going to be in the room. It seemed to keep the dogs off. She's a baby, she'll get it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I liked the idea of the can & pennies method and tried it to keep her out of our garden, but... she thinks it's a toy and will jump at me to get at it.  I guess I'll just keep being consistent with her - she's young, she'll eventually get the idea! I also never pet her when she's gotten her paws up on my couch, and will only pet her and play with her when she has all 4 paws on the ground, so I'm sure she'll figure it out one of these days...

Puppies are so fun.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> If you really don't care if she gets on YOUR furniture but just want her to learn she can't be on ther people's.... She can learn the difference!
> My goldens are allowed on the furniture at our house and our middle daughter's. But the other daughter doesn't. The boys know the difference.


I was just going to say this. My dogs are allowed on the furniture here at our house, but not at my parents' or the lake house. They know the difference and never even try when we are there. We also do home visits for the rescue and take them along and they don't get on those folks' furniture either.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

No, I'd actually rather not have her on my furniture in general. I'm one of those weirdos who really doesn't like having a 60lb dog try to cuddle up with me on the couch or in an armchair. I get too warm!


----------

